# Fallout 4 VR - E3 Trailer (+ Doom3 VR Mod Eindruck Post#6)



## N8Mensch2 (12. Juni 2017)

*Fallout 4, the legendary post-apocalyptic adventure from Bethesda Game  Studios and winner of more than 200 ‘Best Of’ awards, including the DICE  and BAFTA Game of the Year, comes in its entirety to VR.
Fallout 4 VR includes the complete core game with all-new combat, crafting, and building systems fully reimagined for virtual reality. The freedom of exploring the wasteland comes alive like never before. 
*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RjBjvIv8LcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Steam Listung: Fallout 4 VR  -  4.Quartal 2017  -  59 Euro

Habe Fallout 4 Flat extra noch keine Minute gespielt oder Videos geschaut (bis auf E3 Trailer VR).
Hoffentlich kommt es überhaupt für die Rift, Bethesda (bzw. ZeniMax) und Oculus mögen sich nicht besonders   .


----------



## cann0nf0dder (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fallout 4 VR*



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt es überhaupt für die Rift, Bethesda und Oculus mögen sich nicht  .




Exklusivtitel mal anders


----------



## Kiryu (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fallout 4 VR - E3 Trailer und Steam Sichtung*

Wie man im Trailer schon hier und dort die kleinen Ruckler sieht, die schon im "klassischen" Fallout 4 derbe nerven. Das macht sich in VR bestimmt gut...

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## tandel (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fallout 4 VR - E3 Trailer und Steam Sichtung*

Der Hypetrain ist wohl schon lange abgefahren, sowohl der Fallout 4 als auch der für VR 

Ich war begeisterter FO4 Spieler und habe richtig viel Zeit damit verbracht. VR finde ich grundsätzlich auch spannend.
Das, was wir auf der E3 zu sehen bekommen haben reicht bei mir nur zu einem "Aha, interessant. Mal sehen wie sich das in den nächsten 5-10 Jahren so entwickelt"


----------



## Viking30k (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fallout 4 VR - E3 Trailer und Steam Sichtung*

Habe mein Headset inzwischen auch wieder Verkauft es lag am Ende nur noch im Karton da es mich doch auf dem Kopf gestört hatte ( War eine Vive) Werde auch mal abwarten was da noch kommt bzw. ob das ganz ausstirbt^^


----------



## N8Mensch2 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fallout 4 VR - E3 Trailer und Steam Sichtung*

Meine Rift stört mich, zumindest bei Temperaturen unter 25 , nicht auf dem Kopf. Dank Steam Sale heute Doom 3 BFG für 5 Euro gekauft und nach Paarung mit VR Mod (perfekt für die Rift ausgearbeitet - ein Meisterwerk) erneut in Faszination versunken. Gänsehaut Feeling und zum Schneiden dichte Atmosphäre, wenn der eigenen Körper das Doom Universum betritt. Gegner auf Augenhöhe beeindrucken mit Präsenz und Ausstrahlungskraft, dass einem der Atem stockt. Ruhe bewahren und nur Mut, die Marsstation möchte erkundet werden. In der linken Hand die Taschenlampe, in der anderen Hand die Waffe mit dem Finger am Abzug - die physischen Bewegungen werden 1:1 übertragen. Schalte ich die Taschenlampe in düsteren Passagen aus, überkommt mich sofort ein Schauern und Unbehagen, ich stehe im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes im Dunkeln. Schalter oder Tastenfelder mit Ziffern bediene ich intuitiv mit ausgestrecktem Zeigefinger - visuell ebenfalls exakt dargestellt. Eine kleiner Schacht an der unteren Wand öffnet sich, verdammt, welchem Knopf ist die Funktion "ducken" zugeordnet? Kann ich nicht finden, und gehe automatisch in die Knie sowie etwas nach vorne, mein Körper taucht in den tiefschwarzen Schacht ein....

Fallout 4 wird Dank VR Support einer der Flat-Version um Welten intensiveren Form erlebbar. VR steht erst ganz am Anfang, aktuelle Technik ermöglicht den Einstieg für Enthusiasten. VR eröffnet den Menschen aber Erfahrungen, Gefühle / Emotionen, Eindrücke und Möglichkeiten, die kein anderes Medium auch nur ansatzweise zu vermitteln oder erschließen vermag.


----------

